# dyndns verweißt auf Router, nciht auf den rechner



## Johannes7146 (22. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

bin noch gnaz neu auf diesem gebiet!
Also mein Problem, möchte nen eigenen webserver ans inet anbinden.
Durch die ständig wechselnde Ip hab ich mich auf dyndns.org angemeldet, die zugangsdaten im Router eingegeben.

klicke ich nun auf meinen hostname, lande ich allerdings nicht auf meinem webserver (der als dienst auf meinem Rechner läuft) sonder auf dem router. Ich bekomme ein eingabe feld, benutzer und passowrt, wenn ich das fülle, lande ich in der konfig des Routers.

ich habs schon versucht mit:

username.dyndns.info/192.168.1.1 (das is die ip meines rechners)

keine ahnung ob das überhaupt sinnvoll ist, aber klappen tut es zumindest nicht!

kann mir jemand helfen?
gruß
Johannes


----------



## Nico Graichen (22. Februar 2008)

Hi

Du musst bei deinem Router einstellen, auf welchen Rechner im Netzwerk er anfragen auf Port 80 weiterleitet.
Wo du das einstellen kannst findest du im Handbuch deines Routers. Derzeit ist es so, dass er Anfragen auf deisem Port selbst behandelt, da du nicht konfiguriert hast, welcher Rechner für diese Anfragen zuständig ist.


----------



## Johannes7146 (23. Februar 2008)

vielen dank! werde ich montag mal testen!

gruß Johannes


----------

